

Hacker Dojo doubles in size; invites you to party - dustball

Hacker Dojo (Mountain View -- down the street from YC) doubles to 13,000 square feet.  We're home to many startups, hackers, thinkers and makers.<p>Join us to celebrate on Friday October 14th, 7PM.
======
dustball
Link to event: <http://plancast.com/p/7thr/hacker-dojo-expansion-party>

------
hasenj
Down the street from YC? Wow! I went there several times while in MV, had no
idea it was right next to YC.

